# Some of my beginner projects



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey all, My name is Andrew and im new to the site. Im 15 years old and have always been into building things my whole life. This was my first year in highschool so I got to take all sorts of differant classes and I was able to take quite a few construction type classes. I took woodworking my first term and this was the final outcome...










Sorry I couldn't get better pictures. I didn't feel like moving all my moms stuff off it.

Well after taking woodworking I was hooked! I talked my dad into letting me make a little workshop down in the basement and now im down there all the time making things. I dont have all those fancy tools that most of you have. The main tools I really have are a skill saw, jig saw, and a dewalt tool kit. But those seem to do me well though.

My first project I did at home was this..










Your probably thinking...thats one crappy paint job.  
Well my mom likes antiques and she wanted the cupboard to have an antique look to it so we scruffed up the paint some to give it a older look. 










Heres the outcome...




























My next project was a bit trickier. I had to make this 15 year old brain think some for designing this one. See in this above picture the walnut colored side table type of thing with the potatoe bin under it? Well my mom wanted that replaced with something like the first project but she still wanted room for the potatoe bin. So I came up with this...










Sorry I dont have any in-the-shop pictures. 



















I did plenty of other smaller projects after this one but my next bigger one was a big wall shelf type thing.



















After this I made some more smaller projects. 
Then my sister wanted some things made so she got my some wood and I made her a huge 42" x 8' dvd case. It turned out pretty nice. I had some extra wood left from the dvd case so I surpirsed her with a sofa table. Similar to the one I made in woodworking class for my mom. I didn't want it exactly the same so I made it a bit differant for my sis. 










I haven't experimented with varnish yet so I honestly dont know how to apply it.. so my sister is going to put some on the table later on. Or try to anyway...



















And that brings me to today... drawing up the plans for my next project.  Soon ill be working on a tv stand for in our kitchen.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum ... really nice work for anyone, esp. a youngster

Paul


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome!

Great looking pieces! :thumbsup:

Your definitly on your way to becoming a great woodworker! :yes:


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

I love to see people's stuff when they first get started....great job! Man did I make some expensive firewood a long time ago and on occasion I still do. One tip I might sugest on the pine projects you stained is to coat it with a thinned coat of shellac (post sanding/prior staining). That will cut down on some of the uneven splotchyness you see. (dark spots, etc) Experiment with it and you'll like the results you get in a more even color distribution.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*


Very impressive work. It shows a lot of creativity. An attaboy for doing that quality of work with the limited tools that you have.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's some great looking work Andrew!! I bet your Mom is really proud of them. I really like that corner unit. You have a definite talent there. Keep at it!


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Your cabinets look good. I would caution though with the wood cabinet higher & right next to a gas stove top. A high flame could catch the cabinet on fire.


----------



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

jlord said:


> Your cabinets look good. I would caution though with the wood cabinet higher & right next to a gas stove top. A high flame could catch the cabinet on fire.


We thought about that too after we got it up next to it. I guess we were never really thinking about it when we were taking measurements. The only option would to be shorten the legs on it but you could only go about 4 inches. It would still hang a little over.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice Andrew,Stick with it you'll be a master craftsman in no time.Itchy


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Keep it up Andrew! Great work look forward to seeing more and watch your woodworking grow.

I really enjoy seeing the next generation starting out.


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

Your parents must be very proud of your work. I'm proud of your work. What a great start to a life of woodworking.

"I don't have all those fancy tools that most of you have. The main tools I really have are a skill saw, jig saw, and a dewalt tool kit."

I'd say that you've got the best toolkit in the world--Imagination, creativity and passion. The hardware will come.

Keep on making sawdust,
Bob


----------



## virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Andrew! Great work! Hard to believe you are so young!
As for Varnish, I'd stick with Poly urethane, it's super easy to put on (like paint) and you apply at least 2 coats ( I prefer 3). 
Good luck!


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang Andrew that's some good looking work. It is great that your dad is so supportive of you. keep up the great work.

Bob D


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you are a natural , keep honing your skills in the woodshop, acquire tools as ya go,

but if ya want to make money learn the buisness end of it , you are good at wood and will more than likely get better with age, learn the biz end while your young, and you will do good


----------



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks everyone.



ihackwood said:


> you are a natural , keep honing your skills in the woodshop, acquire tools as ya go,
> 
> but if ya want to make money learn the buisness end of it , you are good at wood and will more than likely get better with age, learn the biz end while your young, and you will do good


Me and my mom were thinking in the future if I make enough things that we could take them to a craft show. My mom always goes to them and always sees people selling furniture. That would be a good start for me as a kid.

I have another project that I did recently.










A tractor and bale wagon. It was a present for my grandparents. They live on a farm and I always move bales for my grandpa so this seemed like a neat gift to give to them. Everything is glued togther except for one screw which is holding the front axle to the tractor so it can turn.  The wheels all turn but since I figured my grandparents wouldn't be playing with it... I didn't glue the wheels onto the wooden rods so they can all come off.
Everything was cut with a jigsaw and sanded down.










My wheels are 100% perfectly round but there close enough.  Its hard trying to get something round without the right equipment. If anybody has a trick on how to cut good circles with a hand jigsaw then please share. 



















Guess what..... you can even take a bale off the wagon and put it on the forks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty cool. For working only with a jigsaw, you've done some really nice work on that tractor. I'm a city guy, so I'm not familiar with tractors and hay bails, but it looks like you have payed some close attention to detail. Your grandparents are going to love it. As far as cutting circles with the jigsaw, people make circle cutting jigs for bandsaws all the time. I don't see why you could not modify the jig to accomdate the jigsaw. Google the bandsaw circle cutting jig and see if there is some way to modify it.
Great work, keep posting.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

see i wasn't lieing you are good, that tractor is awesome, you won't get rich but you'll get better, it will be hard but think of your crafts sales as tool purchases,

make x amount of stuff to sell for say a jigsaw and then keep goin and acquire tools when ya can, you can craft, now ya need to learn to build, a real carpenter, houses is where the money is,

either learn it all or specialize in a certain craft that you like, it won't be easy,if you can go to college go, thats where the real money is hahaha, 

as far as making circles, kenbo gave ya a good idea, another one is a holesaw? very easy or make ajig for a router,

making jigs is practice also, you have to make them right and they have to last, to work best ,

and in time you can get a system where you can do a few at a time quick, thats where you will start making money, speed and quality


keep up the good attitude also that will help, your on your way


----------

